# Kohler Dealer Website



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Here's a link that comes in really handy for Kohler engines. It's the portal to their Dealer website. It is a real treasure trove of information about Kohler engines. Parts Lookup, Factory Training classes, training videos, Factory Service Manuals.... You normally need a Dealer Account to log-in, but you can go to the bottom of this page and log-in "as guest". The only thing you'll not see logging in as a "Guest" that a Kohler Dealer Account would is their wholesale pricing on parts.

https://pswusers.arinet.com/kohler


----------

